# Fat or just pregnant?



## Livestocklover (Nov 10, 2019)

So my mare was confirmed in foal at 5 months pregnant and should be around 9-10 months pregnant now but I can’t help but wonder if she’s just fat.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

She doesn't look fat at all and too thin if she's that far along. I'd have her checked to see if she's still pregnant.


----------



## Livestocklover (Nov 10, 2019)

First picture is from when she’s not pregnant 

Second and third pictures are from today


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

She doesn't look overly fat OR pregnant in the pic on green grass, so why did you post that one?? 

Others on snow, she doesn't loo obese but hard to tell with those pics. However, while obesity is not good for anyone, a little overweight before dropping a goal & lactating is generally fine. Not an expert but she doesn't look obviously ready to drop.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

These posts pop up regularly, but I don't think anyone can tell if a mare is pregnant from looking at photos. Probably best to have her checked by a vet. She does look rather thin in the picture where she's on grass. Is she a hard keeper or an older mare?


----------



## Livestocklover (Nov 10, 2019)

She is an older mare.

The picture on green grass was just to show what her belly looks like when she’s not in foal.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't think she looks fat at all. She also doesn't look pregnant, but you say it's been vet confirmed. If she weren't pregnant, I would say she looks out of condition, and perhaps a worm load?


----------



## Livestocklover (Nov 10, 2019)

*Fat or just pregnant*

She has been on a regular deworming schedule so I wouldn’t think that she might have worms but she very well could be out of condition cause she doesn’t get ridden.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Were you feeding her like a pregnant mare? If this mare is 9 or 10 months along she has anywhere from 4-6 weeks left to foaling and I would say she looks far too thin if she is bred. If she is bred she is way too thin and the health of her foal could be at risk.

If the vet confirmed she was in foal why would you doubt she is still pregnant?


----------



## Livestocklover (Nov 10, 2019)

She is on a mare and foal feed right now and has free choice hay.

I checked her body condition and she’s a 5 or a 6 on the Henneke scale, it’s just the way she’s built that makes her look thin.

The only reason I wonder if she’s still pregnant is just because this is my first foal and I’m being a worry wart.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Some can hide their pregnancy but to me she doesn't look pregnant. I'd have the vet out if it concerns you. Mine that typically don't show by this time have some signs.


----------



## Livestocklover (Nov 10, 2019)

I forgot to put this in my first post

I think she has a little bit of edema in front of her udder and maybe some udder development but not completely sure.
She has also started shedding a lot earlier than she has in past years and I’ve heard that sometimes pregnant mares will start shedding about a month before they foal.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If you are seeing the beginnings of udder development then likely she is one that hides it well. Considering she was bred and found in foal at 5 months it is more likely she is than she isn't but that is a time when certain infections can cause loss. If you are observant and handle/groom her on a daily basis then you might have noticed something amiss if that is the case. It is possible depending on how confirmed at 5 months a mistake was made but for an experienced equine vet that would be a small percentage. 



Do you know the dates she was bred?


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

So... she was confirmed pregnant though, presumably by a vet? Were you thinking the vet was wrong? Have you not had an ultrasound done yet?

Anyway - Some do indeed hide it well. Oops' momma looked pregnant when she was carrying Oops... looked pregnant when she wasn't. You literally couldn't tell she wasn't just a big bellied pony/QH cross. Then one day, there's a foal the size of a golden retriever standing in the pasture. That was four years ago... three days ago. She turned four last week.

We had no idea she was exposed to a stallion when we bought her... and she lived on pasture grass, hay, and sweet feed (Don't @me... we didn't know any better then, she was the first horse on the place). IDK if Oops was tiny when born because of the pony/QH cross blood in her, or because of the lack of mare/foal feed... but she's caught up and she's 14hh now, so just a little taller than her momma was at 9 years old. Probably tall as she'll get - she string tests to a hair over 14hhs. We'll never know if its genetics or less than optimum nutrition for mom that gives her her petite build.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Livestocklover said:


> The only reason I wonder if she’s still pregnant is just because this is my first foal and I’m being a worry wart.


Hahahahaha! Sorry. This made me laugh. Being a worry-wart is okay! Being prepared is a very good thing. If I were you I would have her rechecked. Then you will know for sure.

She's a nice looking mare by the way.

My motto Don't tell me worrying doesn't do any good. Everything I worry about never happens!
Feel free to use it any time.


----------



## Livestocklover (Nov 10, 2019)

My motto Don't tell me worrying doesn't do any good. Everything I worry about never happens!
Feel free to use it any time.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Dustbunny, I’ll definitely be using that motto.


----------



## Livestocklover (Nov 10, 2019)

She was pasture bred but she was only in with the stallion for just over a month.

She was put in with the stallion on April 26 and taken out at the end of May cause we never saw her come back into heat.


----------

